# Help with 7 Foot Tall Mega Beast Costume



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

I recently found a large Mega Beast Costume on craigslist. A creature reacher style for 50.00 bucks what a deal but anyways the only problem is the harness for the head piece doesn't fit the guy said you could wear it 2 ways with or without the harness however i cann't figure out how to see out of the darn thing without the harness since the eye holes are like in the top of the chest. The other thing is the glue used on the to hold the top of the harness ring in place has come undone. Can anyone suggest a way to fix the harness so that it will fit someone larger i'm a big guy and also what type of glue would be used on the latex mask to get the extension ring glued back in place.


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.halloweenstreet.com/UniqueCostumes/General/Oversized-Tower-Giant-Mega-Beast-Costume.htm there is a pic of the costume here


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Any way you could get some pics of the harness and where it glues into? Is the latex thin, thick, or foam? Does it have any type of backing material? Can the whole harness be moved/ adjusted?
You say your a big guy, it might be possible that you don't line up with the eye hole when using it without the harness because you are too tall. (?)

Its a great craigslist find, I hope we can help you get it wearable here. 


Spanky


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

ya i will take some photos tonight and post them up the harness is actually 2 pieces a foam ring with 2 pvc pipes spring loaded to fold down then it has a stretchy harness like a back brace that 2 metal things that have posts on the top of them and go over your shoulders the brace clips in the front then the two pvc pipes fold down and go into the metal posts giving the head the extra height, the latex is thinner. Like i said i will get pics online here in a few.


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

my camera is down i will have pics up tomorrow


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok here are a list of photos maybe someone can help with an idea to repair the costume and to fill out the latex head so its not soo floppy. also i need to build a larger harness so any ideas on that would be great too im a bigger guy so this harness doesn't really fit me

there is a link to the picks of the harness and head where it came unglued
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=8939420&albumId=3097151


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Honestly doesn't look like anything that can't be replaced with normal hardware store goods.

I would make a new harness out of PVC in much the same shape. I'd drill into the front and back pieces that go over your shoulders and put a screw through the PVC and a military web belt and tighten it down against all four 'legs' with nuts. Next I would buy some pipe insulator or a pool noodle to loop between the two pipes that go upwards into the head. You can secure either with duct tape. 

Also to make the rig more comfortable, you can heat the PVC pipes over your stove top to soften them, then bend them to a shape more of your liking.


----------

